# Handler Injuries



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I was feeling rotten yesterday after training the dogs. Bruises on my thighs, claw marks across my back. I caught a toenail in my ear (ouch!) and took a full bite on my arm (don't train dogs in the dark).

Tell me about your dog training injuries and gear you wear to stay safe.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

just accept that being consantly bruised is part of dog training :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Tiko has a VERY nice and VERY close "hier". Normally I take a step back and hold the ball out for him to bite. This evening instead I dropped the ball so he could catch it in his mouth, but he was expecting me to step back and hold it out, so he jumps up with his nice close "hier", his paws perfectly situated to slam into my crotch.

The people walking by laughed at me when I yelled GODVERRRRR..!!!!!!!!!! while Tiko was prancing happily around with ball in mouth.

So... Today's lesson: Don't stand still when rewarding the dog when his paws are positioned directly beneath your sensitive bits


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a 5 inch plate in my left fibula to remind me to unhook a trailing dog before playing with, particularly throwing, a toy


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> I was feeling rotten yesterday after training the dogs. Bruises on my thighs, claw marks across my back. I caught a toenail in my ear (ouch!) and took a full bite on my arm (don't train dogs in the dark).
> 
> Tell me about your dog training injuries and gear you wear to stay safe.


 
Wait one minute...bruises, claw marks, and feeling rotten. Doesn't sound like a dog training day to me! [-X And took a FULL bite on the arm! :^o  
K-9 training my a$$.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Tiko has a VERY nice and VERY close "hier". Normally I take a step back and hold the ball out for him to bite. This evening instead I dropped the ball so he could catch it in his mouth, but he was expecting me to step back and hold it out, so he jumps up with his nice close "hier", his paws perfectly situated to slam into my crotch.
> 
> The people walking by laughed at me when I yelled GODVERRRRR..!!!!!!!!!! while Tiko was prancing happily around with ball in mouth.
> 
> So... Today's lesson: Don't stand still when rewarding the dog when his paws are positioned directly beneath your sensitive bits


hahahaha you are thinking/ calling names in dutch....

What about learning legbites on me...10 wk old Bassie managed some nice bruise on my calf..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Anne said:
"I caught a toenail in my ear (ouch!)"


Now you'll know better then to try and scratch during training.

   JKN! Honest *****!!  :smile:


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Wait one minute...bruises, claw marks, and feeling rotten. Doesn't sound like a dog training day to me! [-X And took a FULL bite on the arm! :^o
> K-9 training my a$$.


There is dog training and then there is Spartan dog training!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Wait one minute...bruises, claw marks, and feeling rotten. Doesn't sound like a dog training day to me! [-X And took a FULL bite on the arm! :^o
> K-9 training my a$$.


haha.  

Bruises, claw marks and bite to arm from training a back vault and reverse chest vault without protective gear and at night. The claw-to-ear from demo-ing a piggyback trick with my little stunt pooch.

I feel 100 years old today!


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

I can take everything except the hand injuries. Those are the slowest to heal and are the most prone to infection. Pain from a good canine to knuckle connection can linger for weeks. I still have damage on one of my hands from an overly joyful dog.

Mechanic's gloves. Wear them all the time now.

Bruises, scratches, gouges anywhere else; that is all part of the fun. Marks of a warrior!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It's not the scars that bother me. None of my scars hurt. It's the years of abuse the shoulders, elbows and knees take. They add up and you pay for it eventually. 

DFrost


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Most injuries I have gotten are from over enthusiastic huskies so have had lots of fat lips, black eyes and broken glasses from bouncy dogs. Also lots of hand/finger injuries from getting them jammed in collars etc.

The injury that took the most explaining was the "whiplash" injury from a dog jumping up and grabbing my long hair-braid - the human neck is not made to take 60 lbs of husky moving at mach 1....

I taught a little 35 lb female to jump up and perch on my shoulder - very cute until her big brother decided to copy her and landed on my face just about the time I hit the ground (was also going mach 1 - same dog as the braid incident. I still have the scar from that one.

I have been dragged,ejected, been run over or endo-ed from just about every conveyance I have hooked my dogs to at some time.

For protective gear I just use coveralls and boots or regular outdoor clothing but I do wear a helmet when I run the dogs with the mountain bike.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

most of the bruises, cuts, scratches, scars i dont worry about (and can't remember where they came from most of the time)--comes w/the territory.

HOWEVER, the scar that encircles my left ankle i will NEVER forget for a couple of reasons: first, handler stupidity (didn't make sure the long line was clear b/f sending my dog on a long revier), and second, it took 8 weeks to heal completely. talk about a painful lesson. and if i ever do it again, i won't tell anyone about it. so there


----------



## Kim Gilmore (Feb 18, 2008)

Most of the time my legs look like I am a victim of domestic abuse. Fortunatley friends and family all know what I do in my spare time  .

Other dog training injuries experienced in the past 22 years (might not be directly involving the dog)...

-One hyperextended knee
-One herniated achilles tendon
-C4-C5 herniation
-broken fingers
-ACL tear

Little slower now than I was back then, but fortunately no long term effects from any of the above. Like the energizer bunny, proven I can take a lickin' but keep on tickin'!

Kim Gilmore


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, very educational read... HAHA

Makes me feel so much better most of my injuries are not permanent - nicks, scratches, bruises, little scars... I do have one dent I can feel in the bone of my forearm (ulna, I think?) from a particularly well-placed bite. Long story short, I did a VERY DUMB thing, she was aiming for the other dog, and she was sorry. She really didn't mean to bite me...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

ann freier said:


> HOWEVER, the scar that encircles my left ankle i will NEVER forget for a couple of reasons: first, handler stupidity (didn't make sure the long line was clear b/f sending my dog on a long revier), and second, it took 8 weeks to heal completely. talk about a painful lesson. and if i ever do it again, i won't tell anyone about it. so there


 
had something similar,long line on a send went around my ankle. I fell on my knee, had chirugury for my knee bands/meniscus but they didn't break. They were only overstreched a lot.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

It took me quite a while to figure out that chirurgie meant surgery :lol: Thats probably the only Dutch word that I didnt know and couldn't figure out easily by looking at it  I always used operatie.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> It took me quite a while to figure out that chirurgie meant surgery :lol:


:idea: Isn't chirurgeon (sp?) an Old English word?? I could swear I've seen it before, several times. Same root word, close enough. I read too much...


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mostly just the usual mouth inflicted injuries to hands and the odd rope burn.....however when a dog learns that she can get your attention by headbutting you in the crotch [-X [-X


----------



## Stephanie Thorn (Mar 11, 2008)

"Marks of a warrior"

Yup :smile: 

I proudly display the disgusting purple bruised streaks from my dog's nails that get me during the summer. Too hot for long pants. Always makes me grin while trying to explain to someone that I got those while playing with my dog. Have scar tissue on every one of my fingers I think. Can't wear a ring on one probably ever again. 

Speaking of bruises...I know Terry is on here, but is Bob? I hope these lil teeth bruises are still there to show him on Saturday. My arm is so SORE...geez. Too cool!


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Knees to the point where I have been on crutches when teaching the finish position for the recall. (After the first dog you would think I would figure out what I'm doing wrong...)

Broken finger.

Knee again when the long line wrapped around me and actually dragged me a couple of feet. Bless Annabelle she never slowed down or even looked behind her untill she got to the decoy. I was pretty proud of her that day as the decoy helped me back to the house....

Fat lips, bloody noses, cuts, bruises, a scar here and there. 

I really think if I stopped by the police station on the way home from training I could have my husband arrested. He did mention once that he was very happy that all my family has seen me return from training bruised and bloody or he would be in fear of a visit from one of my brothers.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Going in for my second cortisone shot in my right elbow, may have to see a surgeon next. My dog's surprisingly agressive torquing of his rewards, as well as the lifestyle and all the digging required for our profile have not helped either.

Overuse is getting me way too young


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> It took me quite a while to figure out that chirurgie meant surgery :lol: Thats probably the only Dutch word that I didnt know and couldn't figure out easily by looking at it  I always used operatie.


chirurgie is the same as operatie. But the man/woman who does the surgery is a chirurg.

Wasn't awake enough, I guess, when I'm tired (late) or not awake yet (early) it is hard to think in English what I usually try to do when I write here.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the worst injury (or at least the only one so far resulting in stitches) had to be when I was working on the flip finish with a tall dog; I said "fuss" and he enthusiastically leapt into the air, headbutted me in the face, and landed in perfect fuss position. I had to praise and reward as the blood was pouring out of my lip and the put him in his crate so I could get to the ER and get stitches.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm as I sit reading this with my bandaged hand and bruised arms.(Right hand has hole through the top from dog missing tug and biting me. Left thumb, I'm not even sure, just woke up one day and I couldn't bend it, blaming the dogs) NO major injuries as of yet. I feel an elbow or rotator cuff injury coming on one day. Maybe a face plant into the concrete due to my dogs inability to walk without stepping in front of me. Mostly though it is just hard bumps, a stepped on foot, claw scratches and hand bites, or finger jams like we all suffer. 

Nothin says lovin' more than keeping your cool when you really wanna cry(good dog, good tunnel now crate, so mommy can find the Neosporin. You just bit the shit out of me) Make light of it as much as possible so other club members don't laugh and call you a sissy. :-({|=


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

There's nothing my dogs can do that the horses didn't already do...


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

marcy bukkit said:


> There's nothing my dogs can do that the horses didn't already do...


Took the words right out of my mouth! I'd rather be bit by a dog than a horse any day. I couldn't begin to explain all the injuries, primarily hand injuries. Only been bitten semi-seriously twice and one time included my ah, left twin. Rottweilers have large mouths.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I took five stitches in my middle finger just before thanksgiving and I still can't make a full fist. And I hate that shooting pain that hit at the absolute wrong moment like when I'm in a meeting... "AH"..."SHIT" ... people at the office think I have tourettes now.

Tonight I took a claw to the biceps. Three nice and fairly deep scratches. I'm going to tell the peeps at work, that my house is haunted and I woke up that way. Or I could just say I was warring with the wife again.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> chirurgie is the same as operatie. But the man/woman who does the surgery is a *chirurg*.
> 
> Wasn't awake enough, I guess, when I'm tired (late) or not awake yet (early) it is hard to think in English what I usually try to do when I write here.


Any relation to this guy?










I swear, some day, I want to get an all black pit bull and name it Chigurh. "Here Sugar!" :twisted:  Sorry, back on topic!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Nothin says lovin' more than keeping your cool when you really wanna cry(good dog, good tunnel now crate, so mommy can find the Neosporin. You just bit the shit out of me) Make light of it as much as possible so other club members don't laugh and call you a sissy. :-({|=


 
Oh gosh, that hits home with me! Maybe not cry but curse real loud and kick the crap out of something anyways.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

First....I would not mind Spartan Dog Training one bit.....	=D>	=D> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Hmmmm....my Bloodhound jerked me off a deck and I fell down the stairs and smacked my head on the concrete....complete with road rash on my forehead and a trip to the emergency room. (we were on a trail at the time and I finished it before I let them take me)

I broke my elbow last October running after a Bloodhound pup.....

Bite scars, scratches, bruises and lots of pulled muscles....some muscles pulled that I did not even know I had....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not that I'll admit to anything stupid...BUT.....don't stick your finger in a kong when your GSD wants it really, really bad. The finger is still crooked!

This is a bit of a streach for what most ar posting here, but working dogs non the less.
With my working terriers I've had different critters run up my back while I was upside down in a hole. Get a few scratches from that. One raccoon nipped me in the back. Damn possum pissed the whole way while he was climbing over me. The bites and scratches were much less embarrassing.:smile: 
When ya tail a ground hog ya gotta be fast.


----------



## Lynn Paplauskas (Mar 31, 2008)

This thread made me smile... 

Bruises, scratches, chipped tooth, bite marks in my arms, concussion from having a long line wrapped around my foot when the dog took off for a long courage bite, bloody nose from an over excited recall.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I have taught my dogs from a early age that skin is off limits and they have learned that grabbing any reckless way at the toy is a no no. But to be fair to the dog I have to pay attention to how I play and handle the toys when rewarding keeping it consistent or at least keeping my hands and moving consistently.
My Jett on a couple of occasions during protection has come up the leash but has stopped short. He works in a really high pissed off natural aggression level for his age I'm not going to stifle it. He is actually fairly handler soft but in protection it is a reactive response to a correction not a challenge. But non the less I will be very watchful and ready to handle trouble properly if things escalate.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

let's not even GO into horse-related injuries!! but if we're talking bites, well, had a colt grab my shoulder one fine day--that was an impressive bruise/contusion....


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

OK...lets see.

10 years ago....Training at Menlo Park, on a mucky and marshy field field. Getting leash burn (dog went too soon into the blind) and falling flat on my face in the mud; I was laughing so hard, I could not answer whether I was hurt or not. thick I swallowed mud that time. 

Working my Asko vd Lutter (from one of his 1st breedings) daughter: ball play, did not move fast enough and ended up with a canine in the palm of my hand and blood running down my arm. The guys were funny. They looked more squemesh... Have learned from that one....

Same dog - working her hold on the sleeve, slipped and accidently bent down as she whipped her head back. I can tell you from a personally standpoint - the bite arm does have a metal bite bar, as it cracked aross my nose. The dr. at the emergency room said it was the cleanest break he had ever seen. That was fun, calling my VP on Sunday night and explaining. Luckily, he had been through the last few years of me and the dogs.....


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Some handler injuries can be prevented. Two of the biggest issues I see are folks who are *out of shape* and have *short attention spans*. Working with active dogs does in part require the handler to be in good physical shape. Long lines and yelling from great distances can not help a fallen decoy and prevent a dog bite to the face. Handlers must also understand the role they play when working in the protection mode. Understand the sequence and outcome for each training session. If you don't then there will be injuries. ](*,)


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Some handler injuries can be prevented. Two of the biggest issues I see are folks who are *out of shape* and have *short attention spans*. Working with active dogs does in part require the handler to be in good physical shape. Long lines and yelling from great distances can not help a fallen decoy and prevent a dog bite to the face. ](*,)



Ahhh.... the "I remember being able to do this like it was nothing, but gee I guess I no longer can, since I am bouncing on the ground...." routine. :-\"

Great points Howard! Thanks for reminding me...

I have no significant injuries from dogs, but I was in the hospital from a 5.5 lb critter that bit like a little ice cream scoop. A little serrated ice cream scoop. A little serrated ice cream scoop with teeny jagged canines. It's okay, I am in therapy now. :-| 

I'm sure I'll get over it, but it was only 20 years ago...


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I was injured this weekend. I forgot to put sunscreen on and got a mild sunburn. Now I'm a ******* like Howard.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Kayce Cover said:


> I have no significant injuries from dogs, but I was in the hospital from a 5.5 lb critter that bit like a little ice cream scoop.


OoooKay... WHAT critter? 

teeny canines = mammal, and carnivore. Not a dog. Something considerably smaller than an adult raccoon. Hmmm. Ferret? 

Note to self: Do not get one of those, whatever it might be...[-(


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Kayce, I would suggest that you start by eating ice cream. This will help you develop more positive associations with the ice cream scoop.

From there you can work up to being able to scoop out the ice cream yourself. This way you'll see that ice cream scoops don't actually have serrated edges, and hopefully you can feel more comfortable around them.

Ice cream scoops truly are marvelous inventions.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Dan Long said:


> I was injured this weekend. I forgot to put sunscreen on and got a mild sunburn. Now I'm a ******* like Howard.


Now that's funny! :razz:


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Anna Kasho said:


> OoooKay... WHAT critter?
> 
> teeny canines = mammal, and carnivore. Not a dog. Something considerably smaller than an adult raccoon. Hmmm. Ferret?
> 
> Note to self: Do not get one of those, whatever it might be...[-(



It was an itty, bitty, teeny, weeny, monkey, with a Rambo complex... and aforementioned serrated dentition and ice cream scoop jawworks. 

He is of the type known to science as Primatus serraticus great white sharkius. :---)

He was one of those rogue bull monkeys.... 8-[ (Most of the monkeys I have worked with a re really trustworthy about bite inhibition, but he was not trained at all and was very spoiled.)


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

marcy bukkit said:


> Kayce, I would suggest that you start by eating ice cream. This will help you develop more positive associations with the ice cream scoop.
> 
> From there you can work up to being able to scoop out the ice cream yourself. This way you'll see that ice cream scoops don't actually have serrated edges, and hopefully you can feel more comfortable around them.
> 
> Ice cream scoops truly are marvelous inventions.


You know Marcy, I do believe that ice cream is my friend. I do believe you are on to something. And I believe that your true calling may be in counselling post traumatic stress syndrome sufferers, first, and eating disorder people second!  

Hagen Daz, here I come!! \\/ Ill start with the individual servings and work up to scooping... If you plan to come and supervise my therapy, let me know and I will buy you your own pint. :grin:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

saturday my dh and i took dog to park to throw balls. i went to move his 15 line from live ring to dead ring. right then my dh who was standing 20 feet behind me pulled out ball and twirled it, my back was to my dh, i had no idea he was doing that. dog took off around/behind me, before i could act, dog reached end of line, pulled my legs out behind me, i landed on my right arm, shattering both bones in fore arm, multiple fractures. ambulance took me to hospital, they performed surgery, put in plates, screws, etc. i just got home. if i had life insurance i would wonder if he was trying to get me killed.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> i landed on my right arm, shattering both bones in fore arm, multiple fractures. ambulance took me to hospital, they performed surgery, put in plates, screws, etc. i just got home. if i had life insurance i would wonder if he was trying to get me killed.


OMG, sorry to hear that. How are you managing typing?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> saturday my dh and i took dog to park to throw balls. i went to move his 15 line from live ring to dead ring. right then my dh who was standing 20 feet behind me pulled out ball and twirled it, my back was to my dh, i had no idea he was doing that. dog took off around/behind me, before i could act, dog reached end of line, pulled my legs out behind me, i landed on my right arm, shattering both bones in fore arm, multiple fractures. ambulance took me to hospital, they performed surgery, put in plates, screws, etc. i just got home. if i had life insurance i would wonder if he was trying to get me killed.


O wow. Ow. Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

at this moment I have several bruises (puppy bite marks, enthousiatic young dog of 10 mo who wanted to play) and a sprained ankle, cause 2 playing dogs chased eachother. 1 didnt look out a hit my knee from behind :evil: :-#


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

one handed. it was compound fractures, bones sticking out of skin, bled like crazy.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> one handed. it was compound fractures, bones sticking out of skin, bled like crazy.


Oh CRAP!!!! Heal well Susan!


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> one handed. it was compound fractures, bones sticking out of skin, bled like crazy.


Aaaauuuggghh! I can hear that one happening. Hope they gave you good pain meds!... heal quickly.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

marcy bukkit said:


> There's nothing my dogs can do that the horses didn't already do...


Isn't that the truth! One of the worse bites I ever got came from a 5 yr old trekhener.
OUCH. A broken leg and torn tendons from another nasty fall took 3 casts to correct. It still isn't right.

Although there has been plenty of times I've been bitten. Getting injured just hurts more now.
One very bad thigh bite. My schnauzer going for his kong. Bad Targeting skills.
A stress fracture in my left foot from rolling on some uneven ground with my already crappy foot. 
And of course, the dreaded long line injuries. My schnauzer came screwing past at 30 mph to go to the hot tent.. I of course called him and he ignored me. I don't know what possessed me to pick up the line. (stupidity) and the line burned a hole through my glove and took off a good inch or two of flesh. That sure did hurt. I opt for the e-collar now.

Julie


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> one handed. it was compound fractures, bones sticking out of skin, bled like crazy.


Holy SH*T! 
I hope you feel better soon. I also agree with the post, hand injuries are the worse. So many nerves there iiiieeeeehh!

Julie


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

the worst thing that ever happened to me is somehow having the dog reach up and snag my nose piercing during ob. i was just bleeding and stunned. 

i don't think jerry knew whether to feel sorry for me or laugh at me. 

lesson learned = lose all pierced jewelry before training sessions.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Amber Scott said:


> the worst thing that ever happened to me is somehow having the dog reach up and snag my nose piercing during ob. i was just bleeding and stunned.


just reading that made my eyes water, amber. you know what's sick, i was laying in the hospital and i thought of this thread!!!! 

thanks for the sympathy, i appreciate it. it really was a freak sort of accident.


----------



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

Best wishes also, Susan. Remember to do all your PT! (My mom had a very very bad break in her lower leg several years back, and while it still isn't 100%, she healed a lot better than they were expecting because she did her PT religiously.)



My personal injuries are all pretty minor- couple of rope burns (we used to use a clothesline for a long line before training leads could be found easily locally- ow) and one bite from getting my hand between two squabbling dogs. (They weren't even TRYING to bite each other, just snipping a bit, and I KNEW better, and yet.) The bite from my pet rat (he was aiming for a piece of hardboiled egg and missed) was actually worse.

Oddly, out of all the horse people here, I credit horses for reducing my dog-injuries. I had it beaten into my head with horses that you watch where the line is and don't coil it around any body parts, so I've been lucky that way so far. (Although people look at me funny when I neatly fold our long line up to gather it instead of looping it.) That said, the horses WERE the worst for bruises and sore muscles.

Oh wait! I lie. A dog did once dislocate my jaw. (Rotti/GSD puppy, about 60 lb, we were playing rough and he rolled over on me by accident and his shoulder blade happened to dig in in JUST the right spot.) That was less than fun.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> one handed. it was compound fractures, bones sticking out of skin, bled like crazy.


OMG. That one I can't even imagine. All my bites bruises and scratches were pretty superficial...

Hope you've got good pain meds and heal well...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Freak accident huh! Sounds like a conspiracy to me. Get well fast and watch yer back! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Anne said:
> "I caught a toenail in my ear (ouch!)"
> 
> 
> ...


lol. reminds me of the kids' rhyme:

"Sam, Sam, the dirty man washed his face in a frying pan,
combed his hair with a donkey's tail and scratched his ear with his big toe nail"

My Briard nabbed me many a time whilst playing with the bite roll - once, when the blood was dripping into the pure white snow, our trainer called out "Act as if nothing's happened":| 

I've taught the two GSDs not to grab before I say "ok" and when freight train Buster comes "hier" I call out from about 5 metres "SITZ" and can now keep my footing.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I've suffered my dings like anyone, usually from recklessness that proper handling could have prevented. Some say, "if you want protection, don't get a dog, get a gun", but for every fool-proof method, there's bound to be a better fool.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thats why you don't hold a revolver like an auto pistol. That nasty high pressure gas from the cylinder gap is a real pisser. Ouch!

Howard


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Or crossing your thumbs on an automatic pistol. That slide's a knuckle ripper!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm thinkin' she shouldn't be "handling" a gun.....bet she is too, nowadays.


----------



## David Walter (Aug 2, 2008)

I feel embarassed with my minimal injuries. Mostly broken skin on the hands from misses on the ball on rope. Major rope burn from trying to grab a flexi line (threw the thing away) when a dog off leash started running towards us at the park. Good thing it was in the winter and had heavy ski gloves on. burned right through them and into my hands.

Close call when she caught the inside of my thigh and broke the skin.....:-o


----------



## Ann Putegnat (Mar 11, 2008)

Try Dit Da Jow with Arnica. Will take out a bruise before it happens. Google it for horses. The people stuff (identical!!) is more expensive. It says not to use it on open wounds, but I have used it on relatively small punctures and had no problem. I'd guess it isn't for serious wounds! Just serious bruises.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> Tell me about your dog training injuries and gear you wear to stay safe.


 I always get bruises on my legs! They always look purple and black, but I never know how I got them. Since now I don't have any dogs, bruises on my legs go away. ](*,)


----------

